# Stage "Show" ideas



## 7deadlysins666

I am in need of some ideas. My band wants to take our stage show to the next level. Now, we don't want to be like KISS or GWAR...not THAT over the top. But I guess find the medium between GWAR and a regular band. Our stage show is pretty lively as we move around quite a bit. Just we always strive to be different, and do something new. My first idea was pyro but Whitesnake kinda messed that one up.  Anyway, any ideas at all would be appreciated. Props, Lights, etc. Anything.


----------



## playstopause

Wear nice and eye-catching stage clothes, like these :






 /joke.


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Actually....its Leather and Spikes for us. 

If it helps....we write about zombies a whole lot. Our new album is actually basically themed on zombies. I was thinking about some life-like zombie props but DAMN they're expensive!!

Edit** I think im stuck on props...but don't know how to do it for fairly cheap. We don't have a whole lot of money to put into this. Something like Black Label Society's set..... Chains and Skulls. Something like that to Really set the mood.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

wasn't that White Lion and not Whitesnake?

oh, and you should check out one of the bands in my sig....i think you can figure out which one


----------



## budda

i've seen unearth do this on the DVD that came w/ "the oncoming storm" SE - during a breakdown, Ken and the bassist (dunno his name.. buz dont look ) would do the palm mute on their own instrument, then fret the note on the other guys instrument.

one badass tradeoff. try that?


----------



## ZXIIIT

This is what we do


----------



## 7deadlysins666

budda said:


> i've seen unearth do this on the DVD that came w/ "the oncoming storm" SE - during a breakdown, Ken and the bassist (dunno his name.. buz dont look ) would do the palm mute on their own instrument, then fret the note on the other guys instrument.
> 
> one badass tradeoff. try that?



We might be playing with them next month....don't wanna steal their show


----------



## jymellis

7deadlysins666 said:


> Actually....its Leather and Spikes for us.
> 
> If it helps....we write about zombies a whole lot. Our new album is actually basically themed on zombies. I was thinking about some life-like zombie props but DAMN they're expensive!!
> 
> Edit** I think im stuck on props...but don't know how to do it for fairly cheap. We don't have a whole lot of money to put into this. Something like Black Label Society's set..... Chains and Skulls. Something like that to Really set the mood.



learn to work with paper mache. thats how gwar used to make their early stuff. some old clothes, scrap wood or cardboard and paper mache with paint could make some nasty stage zombies!


jym


----------



## YYZ2112

I'm thinking an exact replica of Stonehenge...  (sorry, Spinal Tap humor)


----------



## YYZ2112

playstopause said:


> Wear nice and eye-catching stage clothes, like these :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /joke.



The chick on the left is hot! 

I'll admit it, I was a huge Stryper fan.


----------



## darren

It was not Whitesnake or White Lion that started the club fire with their pyro.

It was Great White.

Definitely DIY if your'e looking to do stuff on a budget. If you're into zombies and stuff, why not put some grave stones and stuff around your stage, in front of your amps. Wrought iron fencing, dry ice, and ground lighting might also help set the mood.

Then again, for me, it's all about the music. Gimmicky stage shows don't really do much for me at the club level. When you're playing bigger venues and you can do more theatrical stuff, that's cool, but my advice is that if you're going to do it, do it well and don't let the stage show overtake the music in its importance.


----------



## budda

I i dont think Unearth still does the tradeoff breakdown stuff lol


----------



## 7deadlysins666

darren said:


> It was not Whitesnake or White Lion that started the club fire with their pyro.
> 
> It was Great White.
> 
> Definitely DIY if your'e looking to do stuff on a budget. If you're into zombies and stuff, why not put some grave stones and stuff around your stage, in front of your amps. Wrought iron fencing, dry ice, and ground lighting might also help set the mood.
> 
> Then again, for me, it's all about the music. Gimmicky stage shows don't really do much for me at the club level. When you're playing bigger venues and you can do more theatrical stuff, that's cool, but my advice is that if you're going to do it, do it well and don't let the stage show overtake the music in its importance.



+1 The music is going to always be the most important thing. I just want to do something out of the normal. Like I said find the median between regular band and Gwar. Not a whole lot, just something to kinda set the mood. Especially for cities we've never played before. I think I like the graveyard idea...that would be pretty awesome if we could pull it off and it not look cheesy.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal

darren said:


> It was not Whitesnake or White Lion that started the club fire with their pyro.
> 
> It was Great White.



 thanks, i knew White Lion seemed wrong as i was typing it.


----------



## Sippin40oz

Do you have a smoke machine by any chance? couldnt see any on your photo but would probably be great addition to your show. Alot of smoke would make things look well creepy and would enhance any sort of lights used by the venue. Add to that maybe you could buy a few extra lights to work with the smoke to create a different tye of mood. Was thinking just some extra red lights with the smoke would look pretty evil!!

If you had a bit of extra cash could also think about maybe a big strobe light or 2 and some uv lighting tubes plus uv face/body paint could make things look cool!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Sippin40oz said:


> Do you have a smoke machine by any chance? couldnt see any on your photo but would probably be great addition to your show. Alot of smoke would make things look well creepy and would enhance any sort of lights used by the venue. Add to that maybe you could buy a few extra lights to work with the smoke to create a different tye of mood. Was thinking just some extra red lights with the smoke would look pretty evil!!
> 
> If you had a bit of extra cash could also think about maybe a big strobe light or 2 and some uv lighting tubes plus uv face/body paint could make things look cool!



We do have a Fog machine, and use it sometimes....sometimes we forget to bring it, and some venues don't like us to use it.  I was thinking about some lights....and for the strobe lights, since we have a Clear Vistalite drumkit, I was thinking about bass drum strobes. They're kinda expensive though. We don't have much money at all at this point. 

As far as corpsepaint/makeup we don't want to do that. I guess the best way to describe it is like I said before, we're trying to find the medium of a regular band and Gwar. 

*Update* 
We found some Really good looking styrofoam skulls for cheap, they're not cheesy looking at all. Anyway, we're going to put them on our singer's mic stand so it looks like the stand is a pile of skulls.


----------

